# Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter



## amselmeister (3. Okt. 2012)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe da mal eine winter frage. Ich habe ja so Pflanzen wie Mini __ Rohrkolben __ Tausendblatt, __ Pfeilkraut, Lilie, __ Blutweiderich, __ Bachminze usw
Da das mein erster Winter ist und die Pflanzen noch recht klein sind bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die schneiden soll und wenn ja wie weit?

Und dann habe ich nochwas. Habe beim Aufräumen draußen was vom vorbestizer gefunden. Scheint mir ein Eisfreihalter zu sein oder auch nicht . was meint ihr und wie funktioniert das teil?


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hallo,


> Da das mein erster Winter ist und die Pflanzen noch recht klein sind bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die schneiden soll und wenn ja wie weit?


Ich schneide meine Pflanzen wenn der Teich gefroren ist aber erst im nächsten Jahr!
Sieht sonst lange Zeit nicht so toll aus 



> Und dann habe ich nochwas. Habe beim Aufräumen draußen was vom vorbestizer gefunden. Scheint mir ein Eisfreihalter zu sein oder auch nicht . was meint ihr und wie funktioniert das teil?


Sieht nach einer Version mit Luftpumpe aus. Kannst aber auf eine Version mit einer 5Watt Pumpe adaptieren und die Pumpe 40 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche hängen.


----------



## amselmeister (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

und wozu ist die Pumpe? Was für eine genau brauche ich dann. Verstehe momentan das prinzip nicht ganz. kann ich das teil auch ohne Pumpe nutzen? Wie nutzt man das ding? Einfach zusammenstecken und ins wasser?


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*



> Einfach zusammenstecken und ins wasser?


Der war gut! 
Nur wer sagt dem Wasser das es im inneren von der Styropohaube nicht frieren soll?
Das Wasser in 40 cm tiefe welches die Pumpe nach oben drück :smoki


----------



## amselmeister (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Also gehen Eisfreihalter immer nur mit Pumpe? Hatte das so verstanden das es die auch ohne gibt 

sehe ich das richtig das ich wenn ich eine pumpe haben will ich nur eine Belüftungspumpe brauche und einen Ausströmstein und der stein dann X cm unter dem Styrophor machen muss und die Pumpe kann ich aber draußen lassen abgedeckt?


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Nein gehen auch mit einer Luftpumpe, nur da können die Luftleitungen frieren wenn Du nicht aufpasst!!


----------



## amselmeister (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

und was soll ich dann am besten machen mit was für einer pumpe?
Aber so wie beschrieben von mir  war schon richtig oder wie?

taugt sowas was?
http://praktiker.de/ShowProduct.action?productCode=4011458300006

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sommer-Winte...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3cc942b77a


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hallo,
da ich die LAUTlose Version bevorzuge http://www.ebay.de/itm/Eden-105-Zimmerbrunnenpumpe-Pumpe-Brunnen-300l-h-5-Watt-/290754013767?pt=Buchst%C3%BCtzen&hash=item43b24a2a47 habe ich so was in Verwendung welche 40 cm unter dem Styroporteil an einem Schlauch hängt der etwas im inneren über die Wasseroberfläche ragt


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hallo,

hier hättest Du alles im Paket zu einem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teich-Eisfreihalter-Beluftungsset-Koi-Gartenteich-NEU-/370502792496?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item5643aff530

Habe da noch was anderes gefunden und frage mal die Experten unter Euch. Machen diese Bällchen Sinn und hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Ist kein billiges Vergnügen...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/500-PE-Balle-grun-transparent-Teichabdeckung-TUV-NEU-/310460190729?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item4848de9009

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

das Thema PE-Bälle findest du auch hier und ansonsten unter der Suche kommen auch einige Treffer


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Danke, Zacky! War eine Spontanfrage ohne vorherige Suche im Forum...


----------



## amselmeister (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

@fbr: Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Sind da auch so belüftersteine dran oder wie geht das?
Und die Pumpe ist unter wasser richtig?
und die ist ja auch nicht für den aussenbereich. 

@muh.gp:
Taugt das denn was? Sieht sehr ....,,billig aus,, auch wegen dem Preis meine ich. 
Und das ist ja wieder die ,,überwasser,, Version. Ich dachte das ist nicht so gut wegen zufrieren.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hi Amselmeister,

mach eauch meine ersten Wintererfahrungen. Verlasse mich jetzt aber mal auf die ebay-Gemeinde! Über 250 verkaufte Teile, keine negative oder neutrale Bewertung zu dem Produkt und wenn es ein Schrott sein sollte, dann habe ich nicht ein Vermögen in den Teich, äh Sand gesetzt... Nach meinen Leseerfahrungen hier im Forum ist diese Variante bei unseren Teichgrößen, neben der Abdeckung wohl die sinnvollste Lösung...

Hoffe, dass ich jetzt keinen Stuß geschrieben habe...:beten

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## amselmeister (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

also du meinst diese Lösung wo der Teichbelüfter ausserhalb vom teich steht?
Ja dann hole ich mir das teile glaube ich auch.

Wo kannst du denn direkt die Bewertungen bei ebay von einem einzelnen Produkt sehen?


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hi,

die Bewertungen für die einzelnen Produkte nicht sehen. Aber ich habe die negativen und neutralen für die vergangenen 12 Monate durchgeschaut und da war der Eisfreihalter nicht dabei.

Und ja, die Pumpe steht außerhalb des Teichs und das Luftschläuchchen geht rein in den Schwimmer.

Grüße!


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hallo Jungs,
die Pumpe mag ja wohl was taugen, ABER ihr sollte dann die Pumpe ins "warme" stellen denn sonst friert euch die Leitung ein!!

Das kann bei der kleinen Pumpe 40cm unter der Wasseroberfläche nicht so schnell passieren.


----------



## amselmeister (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

ja darum wollte ich dann doch eher das haben. Aber wenn ich mir dein Produkt so ansehen kanns das ja auch nicht sein. Das ist ja nur für den innen Bereich. 

Wäre die günstigste sache dann zb eine Ubbink XTra 400.
Ist eine normale Springbrunnenpumpe aber muss doch gehen oder?
Dann schlauch und sprudelstein dran und dann sollte das gehen oder?

Nur wie GENAU das hat mir immer noch keiner gesagt. Denn so selbst zusammengestellt mit meinem Styropor teil wüsste ich nun nicht genau wie das soll


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hallo,
so mal auf die schnelle.
Es ist eine Zimmerbrunnenpumpe die hält das schon aus.
Das Gitter außen soll verhindern, dass sich der Ansaugkanal mit Algen zusetzt und nichts mehr geht


----------



## amselmeister (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

aber die ist für den innen bereich. Für aussen gibts extra eine und die kostet über 30€


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hallo, 
meine ist auch für innen (im Haus), aber die war schon 2 Winter im Teich und hat überlebt.


----------



## Sternenstaub (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Immer wieder erheiternd

lG Angelika


----------



## amselmeister (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Also ich habe mir ja nun so eine kleine Pumpe gekauft. Die Ubbink Xtra 400 und so einen Sprudelstein.

Nur ganz ehrlich. Ich weiß immer noch nicht wie das Teil von Ihm Funktioniert. Siehe Bild im ersten Posting.
Denn das hat doch einen Sinn das da ein schlauch ein Rohr und die ,,Tunnel,, dafür da sind. 
Ich kanns mir nicht zusammenreimen, Hat einer evtl ein ähnliches teil.
also ich will das nun nutzen mit der neuen Pumpe


----------



## fbr (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hallo,


> Die Ubbink Xtra 400 und so einen Sprudelstein.


Das ist ein Springbrunnenpumpe da brauchst Du keinen Sprudelstein 
Den Sprudelstein brauchst Du nur bei einer Luftpumpe aber nicht bei Wasser!

Siehe Post 18
Steck das Rohr auf die Pumpe aber nimm vorher die "Düse" oben raus und befestigst sie unter dem Styroporteil. Deckel drauf fertig


----------



## amselmeister (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

ja das wusste ich ja schon  ich meinte ja weil da noch mehr bei ist. Das ist ja 3 teilig + diese sachen Rohr und schlauch.


----------



## samorai (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hallo Amselmeister!
Denke mir die Styruporabdeckung fixiert das Rohr in der Mitte,vielleicht nicht mehr kommplett,durch Drähte,Sehnen oder anderen.Durch das Rohr,Bogen nach unten,führst
Du den Belüftungsschlauch,steckst den Ausströmer rauf und er ist fixiert.Dann kannst Du 
es überall im Teich positionieren.
                                                    Viel Glück!


----------



## amselmeister (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

ich habe mir das ganze nochmal und nochmal angesehen aber ich werde nicht schlau raus. Was mich halt so verwirrt ist das mittlere Stück. also diese Schale. Was soll da rein kommen. Weil das große ist ja das ,,gestell,, und der Deckel halt aber wozu ist das teil was man da so einlassen kann. Als ob man da was reinlegen soll


----------



## lollo (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*



amselmeister schrieb:


> Als ob man da was reinlegen soll



Hallo,

vielleicht wird dort Sand zum Beschweren eingelegt. Bei manchen Eisfreihaltern ist dieses vorgesehen, damit er bei Wind nicht vom Teich geblasen wird.


----------



## amselmeister (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

ja stimmt das hatte ich ganz vergessen. Das kann gut sein. Dann ist aber unter diesem Sandkasten nenne ich das mal nur noch wenig Platz. Reicht dieses bisschen Platz denn damit das nicht zufriert?


----------



## Mdenzer (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Hallo ich habe mir selbst einen Luftbetriebenen gebaut.... Styropor ein stück 40er rohr Akkuschrauber..... Läuft nach dem prinzip der mamutpumpe. Zieht quasi wasser aus 40cm teichtief mit nach ohen ähnlich wie oase icefree..... 10min. Gedauert..... Mal gespannt wie es funktioniert...


----------



## amselmeister (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

und was ist der ganze rest da? Erkenne da nur eine stück rundes styropor


----------



## Mdenzer (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

MAche heute mittag bilder...


----------



## Mdenzer (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Okay das mit den bildern zeigt sich schwierig "tageslichtbedingt".... Aber es ist nix wie ein 40er HT Rohr in das ich oben ca 10cm unter dem Styrodur ca.10 6mm löcher gebohrt habe und von unten ins Rohr einen luftausströmer eingebaut habe...... So wird das wärmere Wasser aus 50cm teichtiefe an die Oberfläche gebracht und hält eine fläche Eisfrei....


----------



## Joerg (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Eisfreihalter und Pflanzen zum Winter*

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du den besser auslassen. Unter dem Gewächshaus sollte es wohl kaum eine dicke Eisschicht geben.
Bringt nur Unruhe in den Teich was die Fische eigentlich weniger mögen.


----------

